# Smoking?  Chantix really works



## KAT20619

Well, it's been over two months and no smokes and very few mild urges.....I had tried everything in the book to break a fourty year habit and these little pills did the trick.  This stuff works like magic. It even has a site for support www.chantix.com  If anyone is interested, don't hesitate to try it.


----------



## baileydog

Congrats on the quitting.  I made the 1 year mark on March 9th.  Keep up the good work.  I used the patch.


----------



## ChattyCat

KAT20619 said:
			
		

> Well, it's been over two months and no smokes and very few mild urges.....I had tried everything in the book to break a fourty year habit and these little pills did the trick.  This stuff works like magic. It even has a site for support www.chantix.com  If anyone is interested, don't hesitate to try it.



Hey Kat, Congratulations!!!    I just started them today.  Did you have any side affects?


----------



## mizteresa1965

Congratulations!  I got the prescription for it, took it to CVS, went to pick it up and low and behold, my stinkin insurance dosen't cover smoking deterants! (sp?) The cost for one week is $178.  Needless to say, I didn't get it.  You would think the the insurance companies would rather pay for smoking deterants that pay for the cancer treatments related to lung cancer!  

I'm still smoking........but cut back considerably and hopefully will kick the habit soon!


----------



## mainman

mizteresa1965 said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I got the prescription for it, took it to CVS, went to pick it up and low and behold, my stinkin insurance dosen't cover smoking deterants! (sp?) The cost for one week is $178. Needless to say, I didn't get it. You would think the the insurance companies would rather pay for smoking deterants that pay for the cancer treatments related to lung cancer!
> 
> I'm still smoking........but cut back considerably and hopefully will kick the habit soon!


If you buy the meds you quit smoking through financial attrition...


----------



## Sparx

It worked for me too.  Over 2 months now. I haven't put on any weight either. My insurance paid 100%.  I do think there are some negative side effects but they're worth it.


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

KAT20619 said:
			
		

> Well, it's been over two months and no smokes and very few mild urges.....I had tried everything in the book to break a fourty year habit and these little pills did the trick.  This stuff works like magic. It even has a site for support www.chantix.com  If anyone is interested, don't hesitate to try it.



 Congratulations. I think I'm going to suggest this to hubby. I really wish he would stop smoking


----------



## KAT20619

You can get them at Wal-Mart pharmacy for about $130 for a months supply.


----------



## KAT20619

Yep, one side effect, I got turned off to smoking!!!!!  There are some listed on the insert but I had none at all.


----------



## mingiz

I got mine at Eckard for 103.00 Only side affects is a little nausea after taking the pill, that went away quickly and dry mouth... I don't think the cost of the meds are that bad when you consider how much a cartoon of smokes are for a week...


----------



## johnjrval424

Hubby and I started simultaneously.  He's a 30+ year smoker, 2-packs a day, and I'm a considerably lighter smoker, 1-pack every 2 days.

Needless to say, the pills have had an effect on me after one week.  For him, it's taking a little longer but that's to be expected.

He just upped his dosage today to the 1 mg pill after easing in on the .5 mg ones.  I'm just hoping the side effects don't start.  He'll give it up if he starts to feel queasy.

:keepingfingerscrossed:


----------



## vraiblonde

mizteresa1965 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  I got the prescription for it, took it to CVS, went to pick it up and low and behold, my stinkin insurance dosen't cover smoking deterants! (sp?) The cost for one week is $178.  Needless to say, I didn't get it.  You would think the the insurance companies would rather pay for smoking deterants that pay for the cancer treatments related to lung cancer!


That's crazy - I wonder why your insurance company doesn't cover smoking cessation, especially since it's not that expensive?


----------



## johnjrval424

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's crazy - I wonder why your insurance company doesn't cover smoking cessation, especially since it's not that expensive?



I agree.  It is in their best interest to cover it since it would probably cost them less in the long run.

We are lucky - my husband's insurance cover all but $25 for each box.  So, it was $50 for him (because he got 2 months at a time) and $25 for me.  Not so bad in the scheme of things since cigarettes are about $5 a pack now - that's only a week's worth of cigarettes.


----------



## Pandora

My husband and I are using this and our insurance did cover it.  The starter pack was $25.00 each, so $50 for the both of us and the 2nd and 3rd month for both were a $100/$50 each. 

It works pretty well.  :shrug:  

Today, a person walked by me and I noticed the smell of cigarettes on them and I thought, ewww.  I was up to over 2 packs a day and got down to about ½ a pack per day before starting this medicine.  There were evenings I’d knock off a pack with no thought what-so-ever.  Just light one right after another, take a puff and leave it in the ash tray.    

It isn’t easy.    Day #5 But I've been keeping busy around the house, getting things done to keep my head busy so I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Pandora said:
			
		

> My husband and I are using this and our insurance did cover it.  The starter pack was $25.00 each, so $50 for the both of us and the 2nd and 3rd month for both were a $100/$50 each.
> 
> It works pretty well.  :shrug:
> 
> Today, a person walked by me and I noticed the smell of cigarettes on them and I thought, ewww.  I was up to over 2 packs a day and got down to about ½ a pack per day before starting this medicine.  There were evenings I’d knock off a pack with no thought what-so-ever.  Just light one right after another, take a puff and leave it in the ash tray.
> 
> It isn’t easy.    Day #5 But I've been keeping busy around the house, getting things done to keep my head busy so I guess that is a good thing.


  way to go, pandora!  You can do this...if I did it, anyone can.  
It took me about 7 or 8 days till I was not punchy, but after that, it was smooth sailing.  I will tell you that in my case, the cravings have not completely gone away.  (Quit 7 years ago)  Every once in a while, I say I could burn one, but then I am over it.  Once you see how everyone smells that smokes, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Pandora

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> way to go, pandora!  You can do this...if I did it, anyone can.
> It took me about 7 or 8 days till I was not punchy, but after that, it was smooth sailing.  I will tell you that in my case, the cravings have not completely gone away.  (Quit 7 years ago)  Every once in a while, I say I could burn one, but then I am over it.  Once you see how everyone smells that smokes, you'll see what I mean.



It is clear I’m nicotine deprived, I wrote all that out when I could have said $25.00 each a month.     I’m doing pretty good and drinking lots of water.  I don't hang with anyone who smokes so the temptation is very limited.  That helps.


----------



## johnjrval424

Husband and I are on our second week.  He's down to about 8 per day and I'm on my first day of only 2!  I was about 1/2 a pack per day (or more, depending on stress) and he was 2 packs.  He's been smoking for 35 years and I've smoked on and off for about 20, with long stretches of non-smoking.

It's more important for him to get smoke free because:

(1) quadruple bypass surgery in 1998
(2) aunt had masectomy due to breast cancer
(3) grandmother died of uterine cancer
(4) mother died of lung cancer

So obviously, the cancer gene is existent in his family.  Fortunately, we've had none of that on my side.

Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## dog19532

[hi                                                                    QUOTE=Sparx;2005723]It worked for me too.  Over 2 months now. I haven't put on any weight either. My insurance paid 100%.  I do think there are some negative side effects but they're worth it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## aps45819

I'm seeing the Doc on Monday to get a prescription


----------



## dog19532

dog19532 said:


> I have82 days.cravings are not as bad. I try to stay away from people that smoke i can,t keep away from everyone, but i can limit the time.One of the reasons I STOPPED was i had a heartattack 2yrs. ago and smoking was making no sense. It still took me up to 82 day ago to stop. The chantix makes this seem like i can do it this time. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## vraiblonde

I have discovered that my problem is not nicotine - it's that I simply like to smoke.  A muscle memory, as it were.  So traditional smoking cessation products, that deliver nicotine in some other way, will not work for me.

Do they have anything that curbs the desire to hold a ciggie between your fingers and puff on it?


----------



## FireBrand

vraiblonde said:


> I have discovered that my problem is not nicotine - it's that I simply like to smoke. A muscle memory, as it were. So traditional smoking cessation products, that deliver nicotine in some other way, will not work for me.
> 
> Do they have anything that curbs the desire to hold a ciggie between your fingers and puff on it?


 
Chantix works a little different.  It blocks out any and all pleasure that you get from nicotine!


----------



## jwwb2000

vraiblonde said:


> I have discovered that my problem is not nicotine - it's that I simply like to smoke.  A muscle memory, as it were.  So traditional smoking cessation products, that deliver nicotine in some other way, will not work for me.
> 
> Do they have anything that curbs the desire to hold a ciggie between your fingers and puff on it?



Get some straws and cut them to the length of a ciggie.  Grab one when you get the urge to hold a ciggie.


----------



## CandaceMM

Ouf.  Chantix made me so sick to my stomach.  I tried taking it for a week and I had to stop.  I tried eating before I took the pill, everything, and I stayed so nauseous that it made me sick to even move.

The tax increase on cigarettes was enough to make me quit.  I haven't smoked since NYE.  

Vrai - I'm like you kinda.  I smoke out of boredom.  I find it hard to drive in my car and NOT have a cigarette.  I want one the minute that I get in my car.  

Thank goodness that I've had the strength to not buy a pack or ask someone for a cigarette.


----------



## aps45819

CandaceMM said:


> Ouf.  Chantix made me so sick to my stomach.  I tried taking it for a week and I had to stop.  I tried eating before I took the pill, everything, and I stayed so nauseous that it made me sick to even move..



Wanna sell them?


----------



## camily

CandaceMM said:


> Ouf.  Chantix made me so sick to my stomach.  I tried taking it for a week and I had to stop.  I tried eating before I took the pill, everything, and I stayed so nauseous that it made me sick to even move.
> 
> The tax increase on cigarettes was enough to make me quit.  I haven't smoked since NYE.
> 
> Vrai - I'm like you kinda.  I smoke out of boredom.  I find it hard to drive in my car and NOT have a cigarette.  I want one the minute that I get in my car.
> 
> Thank goodness that I've had the strength to not buy a pack or ask someone for a cigarette.



Me either! We can be each others support system. Of course, I did have pneumonia. But since out of the hospital, I still haven't smoked. Killing me though.


----------



## bcp

the Up side of it
I used chantix and quit. No desire to smoke the whole time I was on it.
 have not smoked a single cigarette since July.

 the down side to it.
 Chantix works by stimulating the same receptors that smoking does. It maintains about a 65 percent stimulation 24 hours a day.
 this is why smoking does nothing for you, and why you really dont get any urges.

 when you stop Chantix the effect, at least for me, is worse than stopping smoking cold turkey. the cravings were stronger and my attitude worse.
 I was so bad that pan lady didnt even have the nerve to get near me with the 30 lb cast iron skillet.

 I have been off of the chantix now since december 15, I am still getting strong cravings, and am still cranky as hell. 
 I think it is starting to get better.

 the only reason I have not picked the cigarettes back up yet is that the extra buck per pack pisses me off and I refuse to give the money to the state.
 well that and the fact that I have been away from cigarettes long enough now to realize that I will not die without them and I refuse to give in to the cravings.

 use chantix with caution and understand how it works and what you are going to go through when you quit it.

do some internet searches on the effects that real people have had, dont just rely on the results from controlled testing.


----------



## Sonsie

Three and a half years ago I quit a 20 year smoking habit cold turkey.  At the same time I gave up booze, coffee, and soda.  I was heading into an obscenely expensive IVF program.  The desire to have a baby and to make the effort successful trumped everything.  The program with all the daily invasive medical procedures, 4-5 shots a day, and emotional stress completely rocked my world.  I think without that, thankfully successful, program I would still be smoking to this day.  Thankfully it worked and smoking while preggo was certainly NOT an option.  I never looked back and I thank God every day for my healthy kids and healthy non-smoking self. 

My hubby quit about a year ago using the Commit lozenges.  He is still buying those damn things!  He eats them like candy and it’s probably costing more than his previous smoking habit but at least lung cancer isn’t so much of a worry now.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> I have discovered that my problem is not nicotine - it's that I simply like to smoke.  A muscle memory, as it were.  So traditional smoking cessation products, that deliver nicotine in some other way, will not work for me.
> 
> Do they have anything that curbs the desire to hold a ciggie between your fingers and puff on it?



When my dad quit 7 years ago, he bought bread sticks by the truck loads. He "smoked" them, in place of a ciggy.....


----------



## snowangel8119

i used the same pills to quit and it worked but after i got off them 4 months later i was smoking again.  so congrats on quiting just watch after you stop taking the pills.


----------



## BlueBird

I don't understand why any of you would want to quit smoking!  There's nothing sexier than a hot chick smoking a Virginia Slim.

I started smoking a month or so ago and I love it.  I read all the pro smoking threads on the forum here and that's what convinced me to try it.  Glad I did and there's no way that nicotine is addictive.  All the doctors and the research is a lie.  I don't believe smoking causes cancer.

I'm almost ready to switch to camel non filters.  I just have to wait another week to get used to the marlboro reds.

Any other good smokes worth trying?


----------



## LusbyMom

I finally got my prescription filled today for Chantix.. Going to start it tomorrow.. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> I finally got my prescription filled today for Chantix.. Going to start it tomorrow.. We'll see how it goes



You can do it.


----------



## Sonsie

LusbyMom said:


> I finally got my prescription filled today for Chantix.. Going to start it tomorrow.. We'll see how it goes



Good luck!  You'll never regret quitting.  Start stashing the money you would have spent on smokes and buy yourself something nice or take the kids someplace fun in a few months.  You can do it!


----------



## Tigerlily

I am still smoking but I have cut way back. I used to be able to puff away two packs a day. Now I normally smoke around 15 cigs a day a bit more if I go out. I also used to be able to drink alot more but now by the end of drink two I am getting sleepy. I guess I am just getting old.

I know I should quit all together and at this rate and with the soon to be enacted laws of no smoking anywhere, I will hopefully keep smoking less and less until one day none at all.


----------



## CandaceMM

BlueBird said:


> I don't understand why any of you would want to quit smoking!  There's nothing sexier than a hot chick smoking a Virginia Slim.
> 
> I started smoking a month or so ago and I love it.  I read all the pro smoking threads on the forum here and that's what convinced me to try it.  Glad I did and there's no way that nicotine is addictive.  All the doctors and the research is a lie.  I don't believe smoking causes cancer.
> 
> I'm almost ready to switch to camel non filters.  I just have to wait another week to get used to the marlboro reds.
> 
> Any other good smokes worth trying?



Your patronizing and ignorant posts about smoking are getting a little ridiculous and redundant.  Give it a rest already.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CandaceMM said:


> Your patronizing and ignorant posts about smoking are getting a little ridiculous and redundant.  Give it a rest already.


Awwww....c'mon.  I thought that was one of his funnier posts.


----------



## CandaceMM

Mikeinsmd said:


> Awwww....c'mon.  I thought that was one of his funnier posts.




I'm not on the board alot - but I've seen one too many of BB's posts about smoking.  You don't like smoking?  So what?!?!  Who the F**k cares?!?!  

Oy Vey.


----------



## CandaceMM

Sonsie said:


> Good luck!  You'll never regret quitting.  Start stashing the money you would have spent on smokes and buy yourself something nice or take the kids someplace fun in a few months.  You can do it!



I started an ING Savings Account last week.  I put $25 in it each week - thats the money that I would have spent on cigarettes.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CandaceMM said:


> I started an ING Savings Account last week.  I put $25 in it each week - thats the money that I would have spent on cigarettes.


I've had an ING account for years.  Great rates.


----------



## CandaceMM

Mikeinsmd said:


> I've had an ING account for years.  Great rates.



Stop stalking me!!!!!  
Everywhere I go, I see you.
Geez!


Back to the ING thing - they sent me some promotional coupon.  If I signed up for an account, I got $50 instead of the normal $25.  Works for me ....


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CandaceMM said:


> Stop stalking me!!!!!
> Everywhere I go, I see you.
> Geez!
> 
> Back to the ING thing - they sent me some promotional coupon.  If I signed up for an account, I got $50 instead of the normal $25.  Works for me ....


When you were lil, did you used to color?


----------



## dog19532

KAT20619 said:


> Well, it's been over two months and no smokes and very few mild urges.....I had tried everything in the book to break a fourty year habit and these little pills did the trick.  This stuff works like magic. It even has a site for support Quitting &ndash; CHANTIX Official Site &ndash; CHANTIX is a Prescription Medicine to Help Adults Stop Smoking  If anyone is interested, don't hesitate to try it.



hi kat its been 91 days without a smoke i think this time i will make it i'm still taking chantix the last time i stopped taking it iwent back  to smoking i'm not going to take that chance again i have 2weeks left  and 1 refill left after that well got to go here from you soon


----------



## dog19532

have 92 days i think this time iwill make it i'm still taking chantix i'm not taking any chances like this forum bye! until later


----------



## dog19532

*smoking*

have been off the smokes for almost 4mo.s having a few cravings but they don't last long i haven't seen the savings but i'm sure i will someday good luck everyone


----------



## bcp

2 more days and Im at 6 months without a smoke.


----------



## RoseRed

I started the 19th.  Been doing well for the most part.  A couple of slips, but gawd they taste like crap so I put them out.


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:


> I started the 19th.  Been doing well for the most part.  A couple of slips, but gawd they taste like crap so I put them out.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


>



Thanks!  I AM gonna kick it!


----------



## Jameo

RoseRed said:


> Thanks!  I AM gonna kick it!



U can do it! 

It's been 5 months for me!


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:


> Thanks!  I AM gonna kick it!





Jameo said:


> U can do it!
> 
> It's been 5 months for me!



Ya'll do any interventions?


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:


> U can do it!
> 
> It's been 5 months for me!



Thanks and that is great for you!


----------



## bcp

you will make it if you want to.

 After 32 years of smoking a pack a day, I put them down on August 1 07 and have not looked back.

 well, a couple quick glances, but I have not lit up.

 Im now at the point where I can smell it on other people that do smoke and I think how embarrassing it would have been if I knew I smelled that way.


----------



## RoseRed

bcp said:


> you will make it if you want to.
> 
> After 32 years of smoking a pack a day, I put them down on August 1 07 and have not looked back.
> 
> well, a couple quick glances, but I have not lit up.
> 
> Im now at the point where I can smell it on other people that do smoke and I think how embarrassing it would have been if I knew I smelled that way.



That's great for you!


----------



## bcp

RoseRed said:


> That's great for you!


Its great for you too.

 a really deep breath can get rid of a craving by the way.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> That's great for you!



We're stinky people, aren't we?


----------



## RoseRed

bcp said:


> Its great for you too.
> 
> a really deep breath can get rid of a craving by the way.



I have found that to work, at times.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> We're stinky people, aren't we?



I'm not stinky!  I don't smoke in my house or car and I shower everyday.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> I'm not stinky!  I don't smoke in my house or car and I shower everyday.



  I guess I need to go to the dr. and get some of that stuff.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> I guess I need to go to the dr. and get some of that stuff.



Do!  Think of the money and health you'll save!


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> Do!  Think of the money and health you'll save!



And I could finish all my cross stitch projects.....


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> And I could finish all my cross stitch projects.....



And maybe I'll learn how to knit.


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> And I could finish all my cross stitch projects.....


 I am forced to think of DR at this moment, and as I look at your post I become alarmed, concerned for his health if you will.....

 please, do not put down the smokes and pick up sharp items like needles.
 DR would not be happy with a cross stitch needle sticking out of his eye because you suffered a momentary nicotine fit.


----------



## Lilypad

_May cause itching, vomiting, diarrhea, chest pain, irritability, and/or uncontrollable violent homicidal rage._


----------



## Lilypad

Early Communication About and Ongoing Safety Review: Varenicline (marketed as Chantix)
This goes back to NOVEMBER.


----------



## RoseRed

I would really love to have a cigarette...


----------



## ShyGirl

RoseRed said:


> I would really love to have a cigarette...



No - you're doing good!    I didn't make it as far as you have when I tried Chantix.  Are you saying that it isn't working for you anymore?


----------



## RoseRed

ShyGirl said:


> No - you're doing good!    I didn't make it as far as you have when I tried Chantix.  Are you saying that it isn't working for you anymore?



Thanks.  I am doing pretty good.  Haven't smoked since Tuesday, but I guess the excitement of the ball game has got me rung up and I would love to have one.  Busying myself here with folding and putting away laundry...  Not going to venture out to buy some with an 8 y/o asleep in bed.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> Thanks.  I am doing pretty good.  Haven't smoked since Tuesday, but I guess the excitement of the ball game has got me rung up and I would love to have one.  Busying myself here with folding and putting away laundry...  Not going to venture out to buy some with an 8 y/o asleep in bed.



Where are my cookies?


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> Where are my cookies?



I'll get them next week.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> I'll get them next week.



I was craving Samoas tonight.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> I was craving Samoas tonight.



Go to Giant and get some of the limited Girl Scout cookie ice cream.  I think there is Samoa.  I have bought the Thin Mint  at Giant and they had it at SFW today.

I saw Buddy Lee too.


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:


> they had it at SFW today.
> 
> I saw Buddy Lee too.


That makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## CoyoteIndigo

I can't eat girl scout cookies.  I gained 40 pounds between May and November after I quit smoking.  Now I'm on my way back down to normal size; I've lost 32 pounds since Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoseRed

BuddyLee said:


> That makes it all worthwhile.



Indeed!


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> Thanks!  I AM gonna kick it!


Alright!!!     Since you've not gone through a no smoking class.....a few pointers from someone whose been there.  1.  you will crave a cig anytime you do something your brain associates with smoking, i.e. driving, watching TV, etc.  Change your routine.  If you drink coffee a certain way and have a cigarette with it, change the way you take your coffee.  If you have a certain alcoholic beverage, change it. 2. Don't take the food route.  Don't sub food for the cig.  Start exercising.  
  Yes, it's a lifestyle change, but you'll get used to it.  I know you can do it. 

Quitting smoking is the second hardest thing I've ever done in my life.


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> Alright!!!     Since you've not gone through a no smoking class.....a few pointers from someone whose been there.  1.  you will crave a cig anytime you do something your brain associates with smoking, i.e. driving, watching TV, etc.  Change your routine.  If you drink coffee a certain way and have a cigarette with it, change the way you take your coffee.  If you have a certain alcoholic beverage, change it. 2. Don't take the food route.  Don't sub food for the cig.  Start exercising.
> Yes, it's a lifestyle change, but you'll get used to it.  I know you can do it.
> 
> Quitting smoking is the second hardest thing I've ever done in my life.



There was a quit smoking program on Oprah a week or so ago.  Dr. Oz said the very same thing, substitute tea for coffee, etc.  He also said don't think of it as going Smoke Free, but as going Breathe Free.

My thing is when going out to a bar and being around it or at home because of boredom.  As you well know, I haven't been out    and I haven't had a smoke since last Thursday and am doing okay with a glass or two of wine.  

Don't get me wrong, the craving is there, but I have been able to overcome it.


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> There was a quit smoking program on Oprah a week or so ago.  Dr. Oz said the very same thing, substitute tea for coffee, etc.  He also said don't think of it as going Smoke Free, but as going Breathe Free.
> 
> My thing is when going out to a bar and being around it or at home because of boredom.  As you well know, I haven't been out    and I haven't had a smoke since last Thursday and am doing okay with a glass or two of wine.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the craving is there, but I have been able to overcome it.


You don't have to worry about smoking in bars anymore.  Not allowed in MD.  I don't have to come home from Jethros smelling like smoke anymore.  And you will smell the smoke on your clothes now and in your car until it goes away....in time and wash clothes of course.  You will also find after about a month or two you will have alot more energy you will need to get rid of, i.e. exercise.  You may have to switch from wine for a time.  I had to stop beer for a few months, but I can now drink one without wanting a cig.   You will be able to walk up steps without getting out of breath.


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> You don't have to worry about smoking in bars anymore.  Not allowed in MD.  I don't have to come home from Jethros smelling like smoke anymore.  And you will smell the smoke on your clothes now and in your car until it goes away....in time and wash clothes of course.  You will also find after about a month or two you will have alot more energy you will need to get rid of, i.e. exercise.  You may have to switch from wine for a time.  I had to stop beer for a few months, but I can now drink one without wanting a cig.   You will be able to walk up steps without getting out of breath.



I never worried about coming home from a bar smelling like smoke, I expected it.  Goes with the territory.  Don't smoke in my house or car either.  Not a problem.  Don't smoke at work during the day either.  I just need to get through the evening boredom habit of it.


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> I never worried about coming home from a bar smelling like smoke, I expected it.  Goes with the territory.  Don't smoke in my house or car either.  Not a problem.  Don't smoke at work during the day either.  I just need to get through the evening boredom habit of it.


Yep, I had it when watching TV.  Had to light one up.  Put the ash trays away, you won't need them anymore.  And you will find other ways to fill your evenings.  Reading more.  You'll get things done around the house you didn't used to get done.   Believe me the cravings will pass.  Like I said, it's the second hardest thing I've ever gone through in my life, but you'll get through it if you've gone this far and I didn't have Chantix to help me.


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> Yep, I had it when watching TV.  Had to light one up.  Put the ash trays away, you won't need them anymore.  And you will find other ways to fill your evenings.  Reading more.  You'll get things done around the house you didn't used to get done.   Believe me the cravings will pass.  Like I said, it's the second hardest thing I've ever gone through in my life, but you'll get through it if you've gone this far and I didn't have Chantix to help me.



The only ashtray I have is outside on the balcony.  COLD is also a big deterrent.


----------



## joanneparker

Sparx said:


> It worked for me too.  Over 2 months now. I haven't put on any weight either. My insurance paid 100%.  I do think there are some negative side effects but they're worth it.



i quit smoking for 4 yrs. 5 months ago i moved and being by myself and  not knowing a lot of people the 1st thing i did was go to my old friend the smoke...i did just puechases chantex but i am afraid of side effects i am 65 and i take meds. now but the dr.did give me a rx for them.


----------



## nhboy

*FDA Issues Public Health Advisory on Chantix*

"The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) today issued a Public Health Advisory to alert health care providers, patients, and caregivers to new safety warnings concerning Chantix (varenicline), a prescription medication used to help patients stop smoking."

FDA Issues Public Health Advisory on Chantix


----------



## RoseRed

nhboy said:


> "The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) today issued a Public Health Advisory to alert health care providers, patients, and caregivers to new safety warnings concerning Chantix (varenicline), a prescription medication used to help patients stop smoking."
> 
> FDA Issues Public Health Advisory on Chantix



Chantix doesn't make me crazy.  You do.


----------



## bcp

amazingly enough, I remember trying to warn people that were going to try chantix about these very same things.

 Ive been off the chantix since december 12 and I am still not back to my normal pre chantix self.


----------



## aps45819

*I HAVEN'T NOTICED ANY DIFFERENCE IN MY BEHAVIOR.

EXCEPT NOT SLEEPING

AND FOLLOWING THAT GUY HOME THAT CUT ME OFF
BUT THAT WAS ONLY THE ONE TIME*


----------



## BS Gal

aps45819 said:


> *I HAVEN'T NOTICED ANY DIFFERENCE IN MY BEHAVIOR.
> 
> EXCEPT NOT SLEEPING
> 
> AND FOLLOWING THAT GUY HOME THAT CUT ME OFF
> BUT THAT WAS ONLY THE ONE TIME*



So, you're basically feeling the same as you were before?


----------



## bcp

be careful
 I had no issues until I ended the use. 
then all hell broke loose.


----------



## aps45819

BS Gal said:


> So, you're basically feeling the same as you were before?



 pretty much, haven't had a smoke for 3 weeks.
Took the Chantix as prescribed for about 3 weeks, (quit smoking after two), then went back to one pill a day for about a week, then started doing a half pill a day for a few days


----------



## nhboy

RoseRed said:


> Chantix doesn't make me crazy.  You do.


...


----------



## Toreadoralpha

Just got a script from my doc today for Chantix. I hope this works. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. I've been dealing with pnuemonia for over a month now, and my voice is toast.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

I had to go to the Dr. for tendonitis and I asked about my taking CHANTIX. I was told I couldn't take it because I take DILANTIN a.k.a. PHENYTOIN for seizure disorder. So, I have to find a different method. I was hoping my nicotine addiction could have been irradicated with a simple pill, but I'll have to do it the hard way, I guess. :-\


----------



## kteugene

*Trying to Quit*

I'm new to Southern Maryland Comm. Forums. Found this site looking up information about chantix. Needed some help last night. I started chantix on Feb 22 and by yesterday was still smoking but not half as much as I was. I guess I wanted it to be a miracle drug that after day 7 I would try to smoke and would hate it and without any work on my part would never smoke again. Ha!! What was I thinking. Well today I'm doing the work and I'm trying my best to make it a smoke free day. 
You all seem to be doing it I want to get there.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## aps45819

I smoked for 3 weeks after starting Chantix. Just kind of gradualy tapered off and when I realized the only reason I was still smoking 1 or 2 a day was that I had cigs, I gave away my last couple of packs. 
Over a year now


----------



## TotalEclipse31

I know a few people that have gotten sick from using chantix. They had to stop taking it. I always wanted to try it, but have heard horror stories.


----------



## huntr1

I just said "ok, I'm done" and haven't had a smoke since +/- 4:00 on 2/8.  No pills, not gum, no stickers.


----------



## kteugene

*Needing some support*

Anyone willing to chat with me daily for a while until I get some months under my belt not smoking?


----------

